# Drakes and a Doyles



## liightfoot (Jul 8, 2008)

Sorry on such bad photos...wife says when I grow up I can have a better camera.


----------



## epgorge (Jul 8, 2008)

A very nice six logger... and the 1872 looks real clean. Welcome to the asylum, where bottle nuts are welcome. How bad do you have it? And, a nice drippy lip.

 Joel


----------



## liightfoot (Jul 8, 2008)

Haven't look at a bottle since 1980 when I dug the dump out back of this house....full of med and black glass.  Found this site and like sending in photos...have several dumps to dig, but black flies and ticks scare me off...then when cool enought to dig we hunt birds and deer, not bottles.  I never bought a bottle.  Found all good stuff in barns in Fairfield County Connecticut!


----------



## epgorge (Jul 8, 2008)

*Not another* *Bonasa umbellus chaser?*
*Joel*


----------



## liightfoot (Jul 8, 2008)

Huh?


----------



## epgorge (Jul 8, 2008)

> Huh?


 That is the scientific name for Ruffed Grouse.

 But, then again in Conn., probably more pheasant, eh?

 Joel


----------



## liightfoot (Jul 9, 2008)

"under glass"


----------



## Ravenclaw (Jul 10, 2008)

I found my very first bottle's while deer hunting in Milford pennsylvania , I tripped over a stump i thought, when i turned to look there  it was sticking out of the ground at a 45 degree angle,i pulled it up and right beneath i could see more glass, i spent the next 3 hours useing my hunting knife to dig up the area,i found 7 D A Knowlton's in 3 colors Dark green almost black, med green and olive green, did not find any other bottles or broken ones in that area,that day hooked me for life that was in 1980, been digging ever since, even took a trip back to search that area again was never able to locate it.
 in 2000 while hunting in mass i found several pontiled inks along a stone wall, two umbrellas and 1 JGIM turtle,i sat down to gather my self and eat my lunch, needless to say after a few moments pokeing about with my boot out popped an ink, then another then another, several broken meds as well.
 now when hunting i spend more time looking at the ground then looking for deer.im still hunting, just not hunting anything i can shoot only dig .


----------



## liightfoot (Jul 11, 2008)

I always carry a potato digger in my truck ...I always look for dumps....then mark them on maps and just haven't the courage to face these miserable black flies here in Maine.

 I also follow the Ruger forum and they always chat about the old Ruger building in Southport Ct....and I always laugh because while on duty, I found the dump to the building.   I found a bunch  of cobalt cone inks, with a few boring amber ones!!  Seems the building was always a work place because there were no liquor or bitters bottles.....plenty of meds though.  I gave most of the stuff away . 

 Big farms with big barns seem to have had the boozers and intellects, because I would find great inks and plenty of whiskey flasks and bottles.  I once found a big cache of  odd shaped black glass and flasks..sold them and bought a new 77 Chev Monte Carlo with some change left over.

 Old bottles, land and guns are good investments!


----------



## Ravenclaw (Jul 11, 2008)

I currently live in a section of maine that is driveing me bonkers on locating any type of dump.i search several days a week and have located one spot along a river that looks like a bulldozer dug it out, only things left are a few shards and tops these peope dug like rampageing gohpers.[&:] My only action in the last 5 months has been local antique shops and flea bay,[:'(]i have the diggin itch so bad i can smell that dirt, that cool damp musty smell when you bust into the dump layer,the clank of brick on the shovel, OMG I NEED HELP!!! im so desperate i asked the elderly lady next door if i could help her dig her garden, but that only stopped the jonseing for an hour or so, do they have a Digaholics hotline? my wife says i need medication!
 I am in digging hell lol


----------

